# Any badger trappers in NELP?



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone here in MS land that traps badgers?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I was surprized last season when I got one in a coyote set in Shiawassee county.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's on my "to get list". Wish I were closer.


----------



## TwoDogs (Jun 29, 2010)

Had two down here in calhoun jugeing by sign that I set for last year. As I was walking away from my set two loose dogs ran up on me:rant: and I poled them it was public land and if people aren't going to keep there dogs on a leash I don't want nothing to do with catching them. Had a freind catch one two years ago about 3 miles north of me in a yote set.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> It's on my "to get list". Wish I were closer.


I wish you were closer too, I'd like to learn how.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'll be in the Pigeon River area a little this winter, maybe could give you a crash course.

Come to the convention in Evart, lots to learn there.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Couple of questions...

I've read enough to not want to mess with leg holds on badgers. What size trap should I use and how close to the hole should I put it? (This is private property and there are no dogs that run in the area to worry about getting caught.)


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

220, down the hole as far as possible, they aren't smart, just make sure the trap has room to close. Stake very very good and then stake again in case something goes wrong. There is a season on them, though you could get a damage permit.


----------



## woodSlasher (May 9, 2008)

Out of all the badger's I have caught have been in foot hold from 1 1/2's to No#2 coils and have not had a pull out .
A **** or a fox set is a great set to take a Badger they are roamers and as you know diggers so when trapping them it is normally in a sandy soil so be sure to double stake or use long ones . 
Badgers eat Moles ,voles , red squirrel and like fresh bait . Good luck trapping


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys.

I picked up a couple 220's, what sort of trap prep should I do? Should I boil and wax them or will badgers not be bothered by the trap in the hole entrance?


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Spartan88 said:


> Thanks for the tips guys.
> 
> I picked up a couple 220's, what sort of trap prep should I do? Should I boil and wax them or will badgers not be bothered by the trap in the hole entrance?



*never wax coni's!!!! :SHOCKED: your looking for a hair triggerd killin machine if you do that. spray paint them or dip them. or if you dont wanna do that run them through a dishwasher a couple of times to get the oil off them and set'em.*


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wiggler said:


> *never wax coni's!!!! :SHOCKED: your looking for a hair triggerd killin machine if you do that.*


Please understand this, the only trap line I'm familiar with running is for mice. I'd rather just shoot one but that is not legal, so in order to get a badger pelt I have to trap it.

Thanks to everyone putting up with my stupid questions...


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

its not a stupid question and i apologise for jumping off the deep end. just when you wax a coni, they are soo sensitive that they are not fun to play with. :lol: the fur quality really isnt that good right now if thats what your after.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Wiggler said:


> its not a stupid question and i apologise for jumping off the deep end. just when you wax a coni, they are soo sensitive that they are not fun to play with. :lol: the fur quality really isnt that good right now if thats what your after.


Well, thanks to you, I'll never wax a condibear.  I cant trap them until mid October, just trying to learn a few things and not sound like a moron in the process.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*another site to really get alot of trapping info is on this one...

www.trapperman.com


they have years of information at that site. it will give ya some good heads-up reading on everything to do with trapping. good luck. hope you can swing bye the convention this weekend.
Al*


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info Wiggler, I cant make it this year.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You can wax body grippers, just remove the wax from where the dog will be with a propane torch or mask it off. Paul Dobbins does his that way, said he liked the speed of them. Hope you got a safety with it, they're nice to have. You could just spray paint them after getting the oil off too.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> You can wax body grippers, just remove the wax from where the dog will be with a propane torch or mask it off. Paul Dobbins does his that way, said he liked the speed of them. Hope you got a safety with it, they're nice to have. You could just spray paint them after getting the oil off too.


Please allow one more dumb question... What color should I paint them, flat black?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No such thing as a dumb question. I'd try for something that matches the background. Or use a combination, stop at the dollar store and get inventive with some flat black, gray, brown, dark green etc. It won't last for ever so you can experiment from year (or every other year) to year. You might even want to paint the ring a bright color so they are easy to find, if the need should arise.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

John... you gonna make the cook-out?


----------

